# New to Surf fishing....



## dhdc (May 19, 2003)

I was planning on going down to Island Beach over the holiday weekend, and was hopping to get a littel advice regarding Stripper and Weakies off of the surf. 

Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

SOME CUT BAIT USUALLY WORKS FOR ME ANY WHERE I FISH NOT UNLESS YOURE USING ARTIFICAL RC  NEED RAIN GEAR DOWN HERE


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

*dhdc,*

Check out this web siteIsland Beach Park it will give you good information on fishing the park. Be prepared for a crowd.Good luck


----------

